# Adoption et Protection animale > Recherche/Demande >  Recherche chien (m/f) type Amstaff/Bull-terrier/Rottweiler sur Crozon (29)

## lecoeurprofane

Bonjour à tou.te.s !

Je m'appelle Guillaume, je suis un tatoueur de 33ans vivant sur la presqu'île de Crozon dans le 29.
Je vis avec Rogue, un bull terrier de 13 ans extrêmement gentil, soumis et affectueux, et Siouxi, un lapin grognon d'un an.
Suite à mon emménagement récent dans la région, je me retrouve dans un lieu magnifique et propice à la détente et aux grandes promenades en bord de mer.
J'ai déplacé mon activité d'indépendant pour pouvoir travailler à 100% depuis mon domicile et être le plus présent possible.
Suite à ces changements dans mon mode de vie, je me sens prêt à adopter de nouveau.
A savoir que j'ai par le passé eu comme compagnon Elvis, un rottweiler magnifique, et Shayah, une american staff catégorisée.
Ce sont donc les races avec lesquelles je suis le plus à l'aise, pour les avoir élevées et pour en avoir pas mal dans mon entourage.
L'important pour moi aujourd'hui est avant tout de trouver un animal qui puisse s'intégrer en douceur à notre famille, par conséquent malgré le fait que beaucoup d'adoptions me crèvent le cur par leur urgence, je me devrai de préserver avant tout le bien être de notre équilibre existant et je préfère malheureusement attendre que la bonne occasion se présente plutôt que de me précipiter et d'adopter une créature pouvant être malheureuse avec nous.
Comme vous l'avez compris il me faut donc que le prochain membre de notre famille soit compatible avec les autres animaux mais aussi avec la plupart des humain.e.s, puisque je reçois ma clientèle chez moi.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide, dans l'impatience de vous lire,

Guillaume

----------


## Alantka

Bonjour, avez-vous essayé de chercher via Seconde Chance ?
https://www.secondechance.org/
Je pense que beaucoup des chiens présents sur ce site pourraient vous correspondre et vice-versa.

Bonne chance pour votre projet d'adoption  ::

----------


## lecoeurprofane

Merci @Alantka pour le bon tuyau, je vais me mettre dessus également et je serai sur tous les fronts afin de trouver la créature qui viendra bientôt rejoindre notre famille.
Je reste à l'affût également concernant les sauvetages en urgence, demandes de famille d'accueil et/ou chiens difficiles.
Nous sommes prêts à faire une grande place dans notre cœur et dans notre maison, et nous n'avons pas peur des forts caractères.
Un grand merci en tout cas !

----------


## lecoeurprofane

Quelques photos de notre petite famille :




Siouxi n'est pas très sociable donc je n'ai pas énormément de photos mais celle-ci me plaît beaucoup car c'était le jour de notre toute première rencontre.

----------


## Gwenie

Bonjour, 
avez-vous déjà contacté l'association Big Nose Rescue? Ils organisent également des covoiturages pour permettre aux chiens adoptés de rejoindre leur nouvelle famille.


https://www.facebook.com/bignoserescue

-

----------


## Poska

Bonjour, ça fera sûrement trop loin mais sait-on jamais...
Un jeune am staff de 1 an se retrouve à donner dans mon coin (55), jeune mâle très sympa que la famille n'arrive malheureusement pas à gérer (mordille les mains, un grand bébé quoi), vit avec une femelle et un chat, sans solution j'ai peur qu'il tombe entre de mauvaises mains.

----------


## lecoeurprofane

Merci Gwenie et Posca pour les bons plans, je vais creuser du côté de Big Nose, et Posca je t'envoie un message privé pour avoir davantage d'informations à propos du petit chien  :: 
Un grand merci pour votre aide, je donnerai des news concernant ma recherche dès que j'aurai des pistes.
A bientôt !

----------


## Poska

Le beau loulou a trouvé sa famille dans ma région.
Bonne recherche  :Smile:

----------


## Manouchka

Bonjour Lecoeurprofane, il y a aussi ces associations, elles ont aussi un fbk je crois :
https://www.alerteamalibull.fr/adoptions/
https://rottweileradoption.wixsite.com/home
http://amstaff-rescue.org/

Bonne recherche !

----------


## GADYNETTE

super pour le toutou adopté

----------

